# Implement contract manager V12 or(Learn)



## الجنزوري محمد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

كثر الطلب على كتب لشرح البرنامج ارفق ملفات قد سبق لي عملتها لاحد الشركات وهو احد نماذك تطبيق البرنامج في مشاريع الهندسية حيث يختلف التطبيق من شركة لشركة حسب طريقة عرض التقارير ولكنه يمكن ان ن يكون شامل لشركات المقاولات.
ملحوظة : هذا لاصدار Primavera contract manager 12


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*Letter module*

Letter module


----------



## محمد مطر (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير...
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*Meeting Minutes Module*



محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير...
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير...


كل عام وانتم بخير
Meeting Minutes Module


----------



## mustafasas (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير...
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*Use Issue Module*

اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> meeting minutes module


 وهذه اضافة


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

:10:واضح ان مفيش حد مهتم بالموضوع اساسا 
Request for Inspection Application


----------



## Elassal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ازاي بس يا جنزوري 

نحن هنا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> ازاي بس يا جنزوري
> 
> نحن هنا


والله رافع معناوياتي. ودا موديول جديد


----------



## usama fahiem (17 سبتمبر 2010)

من اين احصل على البرنامج


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

من http://edelivery.oracle.com/
وهنا ستجد مشاركة جميلة للتنصيب البرنامج.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192489.html


----------



## foratfaris (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز الجنزوري
اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيدة ... وكل عام وانت بخير ...
للاسف تم انزال البرنامج .. من الموقع المذكور ...الا انني لم استطع تنصيبه ....
تم الطلب الى الاخ "وليد سليمان علي " لعمل ملخص لتنصيب البرنامج مع الصور... واعتقد ان لديه مايشغله ...
هل من الممكن ان تقوم بهذا الطلب ؟.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192489-4.html
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnmr68 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الجنزوري
شكرا علي هذة الشروحات التي كنا نبحث عنها منذ وقت طويل و انت وفرتها لنا بمنتهي السهولة و اعتقد ان الكثيرين ممكن يعملون بقطاع المقاولات مهتمون بهذا الموضوع و لكن لضيق الوقت بندخل علي المنتديات علي فترات متباعدة فمتزعلش من عدم الرد علي هذا الموضوع الرائع و لك جزيل الشكر و فقك اللة الي المزيد من النجاح !!!


----------



## ايهاب مياله (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا استطع عمل تقارير في البر نامج*

*السيد محمد شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة
المشكلة لدي لا استطع عمل تقارير في البر نامج .

ارجو منك المساعدة والشكر الجزيل لحسن التعاون​*


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> الاخ العزيز الجنزوري
> اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيدة ... وكل عام وانت بخير ...
> للاسف تم انزال البرنامج .. من الموقع المذكور ...الا انني لم استطع تنصيبه ....
> تم الطلب الى الاخ "وليد سليمان علي " لعمل ملخص لتنصيب البرنامج مع الصور... واعتقد ان لديه مايشغله ...
> ...


 
هاحاول اعملو خاصة دا عيز جهاز مش متنصب عليه اديني وقت وهارد عليك تاني


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ايهاب مياله قال:


> *السيد محمد شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة​*
> 
> *المشكلة لدي لا استطع عمل تقارير في البر نامج .*​
> *ارجو منك المساعدة والشكر الجزيل لحسن التعاون*​


 
شكر ا على مرورك ودا ملف جهزته يشرح التقرير التي يمكن ان تستخرج من البرنامج ومنتظر منك اي استفسار اذا مفدكش.


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> الاخ الجنزوري
> شكرا علي هذة الشروحات التي كنا نبحث عنها منذ وقت طويل و انت وفرتها لنا بمنتهي السهولة و اعتقد ان الكثيرين ممكن يعملون بقطاع المقاولات مهتمون بهذا الموضوع و لكن لضيق الوقت بندخل علي المنتديات علي فترات متباعدة فمتزعلش من عدم الرد علي هذا الموضوع الرائع و لك جزيل الشكر و فقك اللة الي المزيد من النجاح !!!


 
شكرا ليك وانتظر باقي الملفات


----------



## ايهاب مياله (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد محمد شكرا جزيلا لك على التعاون
لا يوجد ملف مرفق عن عمل التقارير


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ايهاب مياله قال:


> السيد محمد شكرا جزيلا لك على التعاون
> لا يوجد ملف مرفق عن عمل التقارير


 Opss, Sorry


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
ولا تقلق اننا تهتم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*Request for change in PCM 12*

اضف الى قاعدة معلوماتنا موديول جديد Request for change


----------



## ايهاب مياله (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد محمد شكرا جزيلا لك على التعاون وعلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ايهاب مياله (21 سبتمبر 2010)

انا قمت بتنزيل cm 13 لكن report غير فعال ؟ 
اريد بعض المساعدة في التنزيل يمكن خطا في تنزيل عندي في البرنامج ارجو المساعدة في تنزيل البرنامج من جديد 

وشكرا جزيلا لك سيد محمد
وبارك الله فيك على جهودك


----------



## ايهاب مياله (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن تنصيب CM13 على windows Vista او windows 7؟


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مع صوت اذان المغرب بتوقيت صنعاء أدعو الله تعالى بأن يجزيك عنا خيرا.


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا- اود ان اشكر الاخ المحترم محمد الجنزوري علي ما قدمه وجعله في ميزان حسناته
ثانيا-هود ان اعتذر لجميع المهندسين علي عدم مشاركتي خلال شهر رمضان تقبله الله منا ومنكم جميعا
ثالثا-أرفق لكم من خلال هذه المشاركة مقدمة جميلة لبرنامج Contract manager توضح اهمية البرنامج وكذلك العلاقة بين اجزاء البرنامج من خلال workflow لتسهل علي مستخدمي البرنامج معرفة كيفية الاستفادة منه بطريقة سهلة وغير معقدة


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا- اود ان اشكر الاخ المحترم محمد الجنزوري علي ما قدمه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته
ثانيا-أود ان اعتذر لجميع المهندسين علي عدم مشاركتي خلال شهر رمضان تقبله الله منا ومنكم جميعا
ثالثا-أرفق لكم من خلال هذه المشاركة مقدمة جميلة لبرنامج Contract manager توضح اهمية البرنامج وكذلك العلاقة بين اجزاء البرنامج من خلال workflow لتسهل علي مستخدمي البرنامج معرفة كيفية الاستفادة منه بطريقة سهلة وغير معقدة


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> مع صوت اذان المغرب بتوقيت صنعاء أدعو الله تعالى بأن يجزيك عنا خيرا.


 
اشكرا بشدة على على حلاوة دعائك وتكرمك والالزملاء بحسن المرور


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا- اود ان اشكر الاخ المحترم محمد الجنزوري علي ما قدمه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته
> ثانيا-أود ان اعتذر لجميع المهندسين علي عدم مشاركتي خلال شهر رمضان تقبله الله منا ومنكم جميعا
> ثالثا-أرفق لكم من خلال هذه المشاركة مقدمة جميلة لبرنامج contract manager توضح اهمية البرنامج وكذلك العلاقة بين اجزاء البرنامج من خلال workflow لتسهل علي مستخدمي البرنامج معرفة كيفية الاستفادة منه بطريقة سهلة وغير معقدة


 
شكرا لك مهندس وليد على الاضافة الجميلة واهلا بعودتك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

موديول المكالمات التليفونية ايضا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> موديول المكالمات التليفونية ايضا


 
الملف...


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تعرف اكثر على استخدامات البرنامج ووظائفه من Data sheet 
ترقبووووو المديوولز القدم من العيار الثقيل


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تعرف أكثر على وظائف البرنامج وادعو شركتك الى دخول عالم Primavera contract manager


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لزيادة الاستفادة من البرنامج ولتوضيح أهمية استخدامه في كافة المجالات سواء شركات او جامعات او مؤسسات فسوف اضيف بإذن الله تطبيق للبرنامج بجامعة كارولينا الشمالية حيث تم تطبيق معظم الموديولات خطوة بخطوة وسوف نرفقها في هيئة درووس متتابعة.
أولا:
Logging in and Navigating the Control Center
Creating a New Project​ملحوظة هامة.
تطبيق البرنامج هو للإصدار CM13


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس وليد شكرا لك تسمحلي ارفق الدرس التالي من تطبيق للبرنامج بجامعة كارولينا الشمالية


----------



## ايهاب مياله (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على المعلومات وبارك الله فيكم
لدي مشكلة في التنصيب لا استطع تنزيل البرنامج
اريد منكم انشاء ملف مدعم بالصور عن مراحل التنصيب اذا امكن
مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ايهاب مياله قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم على المعلومات وبارك الله فيكم
> لدي مشكلة في التنصيب لا استطع تنزيل البرنامج
> اريد منكم انشاء ملف مدعم بالصور عن مراحل التنصيب اذا امكن
> مع الشكر الجزيل.


 
حقيقة يا استاذي انا لا اجيد عملية التنصيب وحتى يومنا هذا لم انصب النسخ الجديدة على لابتوب الشخصي ولكني بصدد اني انصبه واخد سناب شوت من الطريقة اللي عملتها


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

وهذا الدرس خاص بي
*Assigning a Project Manager & Project Settings*​*Modifying User Access​*


----------



## fandejef (29 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجو المزيد ....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

لك المزيد بعون الله pcm v 13


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*Pcm v12*

اعاود طرح باقي السلسلة من شرح البرنامج وهنا اهم موديول يستخدم بصفة كبيرة في شركات المقاولات وخاصة منطقة الخليج في رائي ان 90% من مستخدميي البرنامج يديرمرحلة التصميم بهذا الموديول


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Transmittal module 
ارجو من السادة القائمين على المنتدى وضع الموضوع في المكتبة حرصت اني اجمع كل الموديول في موضوع واحد. للحديث بقية


----------



## ايهاب مياله (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك*

تحيات لك سيد محمد على المعلومات .
انا في انتظار ملف تنصيب البرنامج بالصور لانه لدي مشكلة في التنزيل. 

مع الشكر الجزيل لك سيد محمد.


----------



## Jamal (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Purchase Order Module


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*University of North Carolina x{CM13}x*

* Creating Committed Contracts
*


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخ الجنزورى محمدشكرا من اعماق قلبى لاننى مبتدئ فى علم ادارة المشروعات


----------



## Jamal (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you all


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*University of North Carolina x{CM13}x*

Add company


----------



## abosalah1 (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك ايها العضو المتميز


----------



## loverpharaoh (12 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## dica1011 (21 يناير 2012)

مهندسنا العزيز الجنزوى ارجوا وبكل الأمل ان تساعدنى فى الحصول على البرنامج واقدر مجهودك وشكرا مقدما


----------

